# Blue Buffalo Puppy



## APM (Jul 15, 2010)

Chicken and brown rice or Lamb and oatmeal, is one better ??? Thanks!


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Not a BB fan but I would go with Lamb and Oatmeal.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

APM said:


> Chicken and brown rice or Lamb and oatmeal, is one better ??? Thanks!


id lean toward the chicken, as the lamb appears to me to have oatmeal and barley as the main ingredients, then fish, then maybe lamb somewhere down the line

the chicken and rice most defirnitely has a chicken product as the first real ingredient since chicken meal comes before any non meat ingredients.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Doc said:


> Not a BB fan but I would go with Lamb and Oatmeal.


Just curious... why aren't you a BB fan and why would you choose the Lamb and Oatmeal?


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

BB often times is a tough adjustment for pups. I'm not sure if it is the protein source or what but pups do have reactions (runny stools) at times. I like lamb and oatmeal for 3 reasons in a kibble. A dog is less likely to have an allergic reaction to lamb; it is easy to digest, and oatmeal (preferably quick oats) because it slows down the digestion rate going through the system and therefore nutrients have more time in the pipe for assimilation.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Doc said:


> BB often times is a tough adjustment for pups. I'm not sure if it is the protein source or what but pups do have reactions (runny stools) at times. I like lamb and oatmeal for 3 reasons in a kibble. A dog is less likely to have an allergic reaction to lamb; it is easy to digest, and oatmeal (preferably quick oats) because it slows down the digestion rate going through the system and therefore nutrients have more time in the pipe for assimilation.


Good to know! Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> Good to know! Thanks :biggrin:


You're welcome.


----------



## Ash (Jul 23, 2010)

I have used the Lamb and Oatmeal in the past and have no complaints. I have heard complaints about the little black vitamins in it- the dogs eat around it,


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

Ash said:


> I have used the Lamb and Oatmeal in the past and have no complaints. I have heard complaints about the little black vitamins in it- the dogs eat around it,


Ha Ha Ha, yeah, that's funny. My cousin's Cavalier Spaniel actually spits those black bits out.


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

We tried blue along time ago, and the dogs left the black bits, and the cat wouldn't touch the food period.


----------



## APM (Jul 15, 2010)

I have started the transition, (went with the lamb and oatmeal ) so far so good, no diahrea and she is scarfing it down black bits and all. We will take it slow and hopefully have her switched over in a week or so. I know the BB is not the top of the list but it is a far cry from the puppy chow she was eating when we got her and it fits our budget. Thanks for all your help, I love this forum !!:biggrin:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

My dogs LOOOOVED the BB, including the black bits lol! I just decided to go with a better food for the money.


----------



## APM (Jul 15, 2010)

What did you switch too?


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

Glad to hear your puppy is doing well. My german shepherd loves bb including the black bits. We tried Innova(lost weight) he didn't like Orijen and was recently on Acana for 10 weeks and needed a lot of coaxing to eat it. Agree that BB is a lot better than any grocery store brand. If your dog likes it keep on it. Don't feel like you have to switch just because websites dont list it as a 6star food. All dogs are different:


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

By the way, your pup is adorable.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

APM said:


> What did you switch too?


TOTW, Fromm, Whole Earth Farms.


----------

